# How long does 5-htp stay in your system?



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all, I've been having 50mg of 5-htp twice / three times per week. My last dose was last Wednesday, it's now the following Tuesday, and im having Whey protein shakes which contain L-Tyrosine 2.1g (per 100g) and 1L-Tryptophan 21.2g(per 100g) I have one serving a day at 25g. 

I got in a panic wondering if it would mix with my 5-htp that I had over 5 days ago. I guess im been silly?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

It's only l-tryptophan that has to compete with other amino acids. 5-Htp can be taken with whey should you want to do so.


----------



## socialwish (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for confirming that, so it's great to know I can have both whey protein shake and my 5-htp together if desired (although i might be fine keeping them seperate). 

How long before 5-htp or l-thyphan can I have a binge drink? How many hours etc?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

socialwish said:


> Hi all, I've been having 50mg of 5-htp twice / three times per week. My last dose was last Wednesday, it's now the following Tuesday, and im having Whey protein shakes which contain L-Tyrosine 2.1g (per 100g) and 1L-Tryptophan 21.2g(per 100g) I have one serving a day at 25g.
> 
> I got in a panic wondering if it would mix with my 5-htp that I had over 5 days ago. I guess im been silly?


Na dont worry about that.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

It don't matter. Personally I would take 5-htp A few hours after th bat protein shake so that I get both the amino acids 5-HTP and L-Tryptophan. It don't really though because neither is an essential amino acid


----------

